# Fuses



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I have been trying to find atc fuses for my boat electric system. The difference in the fuses are, atc,are closed, meaning the plastic between the two terminals is solid. The ato means the space between is open to the elements. Most places sell what is labeled atc,and they aren't. You have look very closely. If using an ato fuse, the link can corrode and not function properly, causing a spike in line exposing your $$$$electronics to a disastrous end. I am trying contact eaton/bussman for an answer as to why they are labeled in that manner. And where to purchase the correct fuses. I had an issue recently, and that was the cause of the problem. The fuse actually says atc on it. My Ipod was destroyed. Check your fuses, if you can see bare metal, the link ,you are using the wrong fuse.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

JamesF said:


> I have been trying to find atc fuses for my boat electric system. The difference in the fuses are, atc,are closed, meaning the plastic between the two terminals is solid. The ato means the space between is open to the elements. Most places sell what is labeled atc,and they aren't. You have look very closely. If using an ato fuse, the link can corrode and not function properly, causing a spike in line exposing your $$$$electronics to a disastrous end. I am trying contact eaton/bussman for an answer as to why they are labeled in that manner. And where to purchase the correct fuses. I had an issue recently, and that was the cause of the problem. The fuse actually says atc on it. My Ipod was destroyed. Check your fuses, if you can see bare metal, the link ,you are using the wrong fuse.


I have been using the regular fuses for my whole life. knock on wood but never had the inside of a fuse go bad. i've been boating for 40+ yrs and always just bought fuses at auto parts stores.

some if not all electric supply either has them or can get them. I replaced the fuses in my rv fridge and the replacement fuses was all solid.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

a lot of people are using the ato fuses without any problems.I recently spoke with an auditor for the AYBC ,And was made aware of the difference in the fuses. the placement of the fuse box is where the the issues can occur, most audit are done on larger vessels. the recommendation for atc fuses on smaller boats is, to prevent corrosion. Also the cheaper the price of fuses may mean a failure of the fuse. buying a quality fuse whether open or closed provides a complete burn of the element.testing has been performed on inferior fuses and there was a complete circuit even after the blown fuse showed that it was compromised. a check with an ohm meter showed the circuit intact. Some may argue the point, but I would prefer the security of my electronics with a true atc fuse. maybe i'm being a little OCD.


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

Check with Mouser...
https://www.mouser.com/Eaton/Automotive-Fuses/ATC-Series/_/N-1yv49r6Zba8b5Z1yzxjj3


----------

